# Eliminate Image Burn



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Like CRT monitors of old, the eInk display on the Kindle sometimes suffers from image burn when you leave the same screen on it for too long. If doing so leaves traces of words or images, don’t worry, you haven’t ruined the display. Just refresh the screen by pressing Alt + G on the Kindle keyboard.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The image really isn't "burned in", the screen refresh just didn't completely reverse the dots. It's a very different phenomena.

But there are almost certainly some new Kindle owners that don't know this trick, so it deserves to be brought up from time to time.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure the Alt-G trick works on the PW. . . . . .I mean, there isn't a keyboard until you bring it up by initiating a search or something and that, by definition, refreshes the page.  I think the Touch is the same way but can't say for sure as I never had one of those.

If, on a touch screen kindle, you see ghosting, turning a page and going back will probably fix it.  If it happens often enough that it's annoying to have to do that, switch the refresh from 'every 6 page turn' to 'every page turn'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> switch the refresh from 'every 6 page turn' to 'every page turn'.


On the PW, you do this ^ by going to Menu > Settings > Reading Options > Page Refresh and toggling it to "on."

Betsy


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the PW, you do this ^ by going to Menu > Settings > Reading Options > Page Refresh and toggling it to "on."
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for sharing the solution with easy way.


----------

